# IBM Notebook Bildschirmausfälle



## funnytommy (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Hardwarespezialisten!

Ich hab ein kleines großes Problem mit meinem IBM Notebood (A-Serie)! Und zwar folgendes: Die Bildschrimbeleuchtung fällt dauernd aus! Wenn man auf den Bildschrim von hinten Druck draufgibt dann geht er wieder an. Hab das Problem schon seit längerem und es wird immer schlimmer! Ich hab das ganze Teil schon auseinander gebaut und geschaud obs wo Kontaktprobleme gibt, aber hab nix gefunden!
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und konnte es beheben? Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter!! Das Notebook ist schon ziemlich alt aber trotzdem läufts noch gut und ich will mir kein neues kaufen nur weil die Bildschrimbeleuchtung nicht mehr hinaut!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

mfg tom


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juni 2005)

moin


Ist es immer die selbe Stelle an der du drücken musst, damit sie wieder geht?
Sonst guck mal bei ebay nach einer Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Ich gehe auch mal daovn aus deine keine Garantie mehr auf dem Gerät ist.


----------



## funnytommy (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Also der Bildschirmdeckel braucht von hinten Druck, also die Beleuchtung funktioniert wenn man den Laptop gegen eine Wand schiebt, dass der Bildschrim eben von hinten Druck bekommt!
Ich werd heute nochmal das ganze Teil zerlegen, meistens gehts nach zerlegen und zusammenbaun wieder eine weile......

mfg tom


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Juni 2005)

moin


Ich tippe mal auf einen schlechten Kontakt, also mal ganz genau nachgucken.
Wenn er so wieder funktioniert kann es se4in das es nur Zufall ist, also mal abwarten und weiter testen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## funnytommy (29. Juni 2005)

So hab gestern das Ding auseinandergenommen! Hab genau überprüft ob die Kontakte zu dem Teil was für das Monitorlicht verantwortlich ist funktionieren, ich hab dann auch was gefunden was etwas locker war, als ich das Teil dann wieder zusammengeschraubt hab hat es 10 Minuten funktioniert und dann hat ich wieder einen Ausfall, komischerweise nehmen die Ausfälle sofort ab wenn man alles aufschraubt und wieder zusammenschraubt, da muss irgendwo was locker sein, doch was!

mfg tom


----------

